# Homemade creamer



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

I want to avoid buying the soy enriched crap that they call creamer at the store. I have milk and cream from my cow... so all is within reach. I know half and half is 1 cup of milk and one fourth cup of cream but do I need to cook it a bit to make the cream uniform with the milk instead of separating to the top? I also wanted to make it slightly sweet so I don't need to add sugar to my coffee. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I just slightly shake up the milk container and pour into my coffee. It is probably more cream than milky but it tastes good to me.

I can't help with sweetness in coffee. I think adding more cream might help, but I'm no expert, I don't use sugar in my coffee.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I use Organic Valley hazelnut half and half. Just enough sweetness and cream.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I use half and half with flavoring syrup intended for Italian sodas and coffee shops .... ok, I just busted myself on my one guilty pleasure. It's probably not good for you at all.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I find the cream that floats on my grass-fed jersey milk entirely sweet enough, so no help here with my coffee. 

I did an experiment for a month where I lived exclusively on raw milk from my cows. When I wanted something sweet, I added about a tablespoon of maple syrup from a friend's sugar bush to a mug of milk and warmed it; it was phenomenal. Maybe that would work for your creamer!


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

They make coffee flavoring syrup. I have Torani sugar free vanilla. It came as a sample with my coffee maker but I'd bet you can buy it in other flavors.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Use to use it lol


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I pull the cream off the top of a gallon of milk, (about 1.5 cups) add a tablespoon of cocoa powder, a tablespoon of sugar and a few drops of peppermint oil and vanilla. I find that it stays fresh for at least 5-6 days. I don't see any reason that you couldn't just add the sugar, because it's just fresh cream I don't add much to each cup.


----------



## HorsesNGoats (Feb 5, 2015)

Could try Pinterest recipes. Mix up your cream, maybe try a little cinnamon with your sugar!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

One thing I mix up occasionally and enjoy....

1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 equal amount whole milk
1/4 to 1/3 cup syrup
Mix up, put in a cleaned out, recycled bought creamer bottle and keep in the fridge...
Raspberry is my favorite... And I like it strong...

Enjoy


----------

